# Sunbed Webcams



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Someone has setup two webcams each end of a sun bed... basically you can see the girls tanning themselves not knowing millions of people are watching them.

Not sure that I should post the link without the moderators permission?

Permission Granted 
Cheers
kmpowell


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I will if you don't!

Was sent it about a month ago by one of my friends who works in the city!


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

I can't believe it... been watching all day,  some rather nice girls too 

Its apparently somewhere in Madrid


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

LINK PLEASE! ;D ;D


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

You have to be patient, but it is worth it

Here we go... **WARNING, ADULT CONTENT**

http://www.hemohes.net/VESKU/SOLMISU.HTML


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Haven't seen anyone for an hour or so :-/


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

bird on there now. Not up to much though.


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

She's left her knickers on! 

Selfish bint!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

mwahahaha ;D

C'mon, get a real girlie on there!


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

I'm feeling romantic :-[


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Disgraceful - I'm tempted to remove this thread (only 'cause there's no one on the sunbed at this time  )


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I gotta have a butchers at this first thing in the morning  seems a bit quiet now


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

tsk tsk boys...I've often wondered about things like this when I go for a sunbed..I think from now on I will wear wet suit when I go for one! :-/


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

has anybody thought how they'd feel if it was their wife/girlfriend on there without their knowledge?

Justin


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> has anybody thought how they'd feel if it was their wife/girlfriend on there without their knowledge?
> 
> Justin


Outraged, but its the web - whatyagonnado


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I use a sunbed, every week :-[ Julie at Beaches in Chelsfield is a real sweetie, and would never rig up a webcam, I'm sure......

How lucky would you all feel if it was me in there? You wouldn't want that on your PC while you were eating your tea, I can assure you.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

still nothing yet :'(


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Don't start very early, do they?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It not a mens sunbed is it?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NP, sent to you by one of your friends who w..ks in the city ???? Sorry bits missing on my screen.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

To be honest - I think the person on the sunbed probably knows about the webcam - look at the left picture , there appears to be a screen with a camera on top of it (however I've never been on a sunbed in my life before so have no idea if what I think is a web cam is actually an integral part of the sunbed :-/ )


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

What time will the lunchtime rush start?  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The current girl aint too bad ;D

Just thought, why would someone in Greece want to use a sunbed anyway ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

She's just arrived...how boring is that....I think I'd rather be reading my instruction book


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

She's wearing knickers too! 

Yesterday one girl had shoved a bit of tissue between her legs!

Some don't wear anything ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Bit chunky though.

Is that her mobile at the feet end?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Poor cow. If only she knew  ;D

Guess it was not her mobile. She didn't give the sunbed a very good clean either the scruffy moo


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

There are 10 people in the same office as myself and not one of them working!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I just hope my IT Dept can't capture or identify what i'm viewing. Decided against circulting the link (better safe than sorry)


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

They should put up a sign or something :

'Please clean the sunbed BEFORE getting dressed'


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Whats that yellow thing on the sunbed that the last girl put there.

This is much better viewing than "I'm Famous, get me out of here"


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

It's all gone pete tong now


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The yellow thing looks like a ruler ........and she's gone again


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

;D Poor old Vlastan, he goes away on holiday and he misses a top perving opportunity!

And no I haven't looked........


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Yeh right Paula, we believe you  ;D.

Bit too big for a ruler. I reckon its instructions or rules of some kind.

Vlastan will be pissed if the site goes offline before he gets chance to perv ;D


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

I think the yellow thing is certificate to confirm they've cleaned the bed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

> Vlastan will be pissed if the site goes offline before he gets chance to perv


who do you think installed the webcams??


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

He's probably on his way to Greece so he can be in shot!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

*LOL* ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

what a thought Lord Vlastan sandwiched together with some poor woman in a sunbed...that'll teach you lads if you get a view of that! LOL ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Not a pleasant thought :

Been a bit quiet in the room for some time now. Maybe Vlastan did turn up and they have closed the place down. Don't the Greeks have a lunch hour?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

They have siesta's don't they? Maybe your lady friends have all gone for a lie down now in another room! LOL


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

There is a girl there now but why are the tubes flashing?

Nice pair of pillows


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Right I am going to have a look to see what all the excitement is about..................


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

OK I give in I'm gonna have a look too if BL is........I hope I don't set alarm bells ringing with our new firewall ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

What did you think?  ;D

Not bad pillows  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Is that a fire alarm i can hear Paula  ;D

Do we have another competition between the forum ladies?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

Not downloaded yet....just a grey box. Doubt you're all sitting looking at that ???

Paul...no competition, we're both just nosey to see what you lot are perving over ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

bah - empty 
This has got to be a wind up - the bed's always empty when I look  :-/


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

All I can say is she is going to get nasty white triangles under the cheeks unless she lifts her butt up a bit and why isn't she wearing her safety goggles.

Tut tut
BL


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Kev, it's been the same girl for a while now, try refreshing.

She's turned over :-/


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

;D well either the server is too busy cos every bloke here is looking at it or the firewall prevents it and I'm going a prod from IT :-[


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

She aint so stupid, as she turned over  Arghhh cheeks.

Been very quiet in there though. Not a very popular tanning shop me thinks.

Paula: You know we're only perving over the usual stuff, scantily dressed ladies  ;D


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

I,as a spokes person for the group, am disgusted.

I have been trying it all day (the link people) and to no joy. There was some bint in the room for a while. But the promise of semi-naked females has gone unforfilled.

As a result I am starting a petition - Please add your names if you agree that there should be a selcetion of girls to choose from and another web cam in the sauna (that's where they get really frisky!! - I hope!!)

In fact, unless everyone signs the new petition then I will be force to install one in my shower to retaliate. The sounds of hundreds of females giving a collective orgasmic gasp should be protest enough. (Or more likely the sounds of hundreds of PCs being thrown out of windows.)

SIGN OR YOU WILL BE FORCED TO DESTROY YOUR PCs after looking at my nakid BUTT!!!!

Bash 
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Blymey,you don't get many of those to the pound,shame that only one camera is working  ;D
Now she has covered them up


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I think the current girl is gonna be entertaining  ;D She seems to like playing with her tits  or is she protecting her nips?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

That poor woman, stop looking you guys.
That is so rude, Paula have you seen what they are watching?

BL


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

In defence of that poor woman I don't think she is playing with her nips, she is trying to prevent getting white patches under her arms as her boobs are so big they are falling under her arms.( but she has forgotten that she is lying on that yellow card, rectangle patch on back of leg, oh dear)

Mercy

BL


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

She's loving every minute of this  ;D (well if she knew she'd probably be loving it) ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lisa:

She is playing with them titties and doing a proper job on them.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Surely they must have an idea that shit loads of men are watching them on the net


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

She'll have two big white handprints on them if she doesn't watch out ( and she needs to wash her feet)

BL
x


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

is it me or is there only 1 camera working ?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Paul
So how do we know that they are greek ?
Is this somethnig vlastan has arranged for us whilst on his hols....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Paul:

My mistake, they ought to be Spanish as the tanning shop is allegedly in Madrid, so no idea why i thought they were Greek. Thats why i deleted my post before yours, which now make your post look kinda strange  ;D Not seen any real crackers on the bed yet


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Could someone please click on the hit counter and tell me what that language is.
Looks a bit scandanavian to me ???


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

I first stated it was in Madrid but after checking the whois information for the domain (see below) It appears that the site originates from Finland. This is not to say the cameras are not in Madrid though!



> Registrant:
> VT
> Raikukuja 2D45
> Vantaa, 01620
> ...


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

What am I going on about!

Back to the girls... THIS IS THE BEST SITE EVER!!


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

CHRIST - THAR SHE BLOWS!!!!

did everyone get a good look at the fat arse? talk about celulite city - I nearly turned off. (But decided to wait for the next bint)

Bash - hero for all feminists
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

> She's loving every minute of this (well if she knew she'd probably be loving it)


ROFLMFAO!! Paul, that has made my afternoon...


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

OUTRAGEOUS!!

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

DISGUSTING!!!

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

but strangely compelling.

Bash 
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS wonder who she's talking to now?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The sign on the side of the sunbed says Gratis, which i'm sure is Spanish for thank you.

New girl in the room and she's just been on the phone. Better body and is that a tattoo originating from her panties?


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

only the truely depraved would be still watching.

How are we all doing today guys?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

She's sending a fucking text message now. ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

you just know that Endemol will find out about this and flog it to C4!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

oh my ! 8)


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Guys, please, PLEASE help.....I can't see it....arrrrrrgggg

I get the following error: 
load: class JavaCam not found

Any ideas re above? Having a bad day at work and need a GOOD fix!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Check that you have Java enabeled on your browser... and that your firewall will allow java through - I'm OK with all of that but unfortunatly for me, our webcache won't update the page very often 

Probably saving me from instant dismissal Â :-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Must have half of England watching now ;D
Might be why i can't see it anymore


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Kevin. Just modded the security settings for my browser...can see her now! Big.....err.....pants she got there!


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

CHECKOUT THE LATEST BABE SHES A BEAUTYÂ   

She just played with herself then sniffed her finger, my kind of girl 

I'm sorry if I'm getting too excited but this is great!!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Half of my office is watching it  Missed the sniffy finger moment, but the quality of girl has certainly improved ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

This is great!! 

One question though:

If they are in Greece, why are they using sunbeds. Surely the sun is sufficient???


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

We think its in Madrid and i've just heard that the weather in Madrid is pretty shit at the moment


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

HELP ME It :'( wont load up for me . Get half way and stays there. HELP


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> We think its in Madrid and i've just heard that the weather in Madrid is pretty shit at the moment


Don't you mean

We think its in Madrid and i've just heard that the weather in Madrid is pretty shit at the moment Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D    ;D ;D  :-*


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

Hello is anybody out there.

HELP


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Darling Lisa:

WTF is that post all about? Did you try & copy the quote twice?  ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

sorted, sorry, ;D


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

The cleaner just came in to wipe down the bed; she too was a beauty : but alas didn't participate in entertaining us :'(


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

> I get the following error:
> load: class JavaCam not found


 Firewall!!!

Me too.........BL you'll have to keep up the quality control checks on behalf of the girls on here!

HeadEd what you doing looking!


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

TroTTs

Try pressing F5 or Ctrl F5


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> HeadEd what you doing looking!


You're in sooooo much trouble now !! ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Me too.........BL you'll have to keep up the quality control checks on behalf of the girls on here!


OK 
( it's quite boring really, just like watching yourself on a sunbed) 
BL


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

> OK
> ( it's quite boring really, just like watching yourself on a sunbed)
> BL Â


Bloody hell lets hope not!!.......I'm keeping my smalls on next time I go


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I'm sure it's nothing like watching myself on a sunbed....!! ;-) ;D  

Damian


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Bloody hell lets hope not!!.......I'm keeping my smalls on next time I go


I know what you mean, I am paranoid about security cameras in changing rooms and cracks in the ceiling in the ladies, now i've seen this I think we have every right to be!
I'd be making sure I wear my sexy undies next time, just in case ! ;D

BL


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm not!!! I have my arm twisted behind my back by the guys in the office.. 

Have to put up with it.. I am not risking my sight :


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

> I'd be making sure I wear my sexy undies next time just in case !


LOL I know what you mean BL.....I've always been paranoid about having to go somewhere in an emergency and not having them perfectly matched!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Me to. Have i got any sexy undies?.

Martin: You've been rumbled mate.

Current honey is pretty tidy.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Heh Heh Heh. Schoolboy s n i g g e r 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Taking bets on if this thread wll beat V's Anal Sex thread.

Personally i think its a no brainer but who's gonna start the betting? Funniest part is that Vlastan is missing all of this ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> LOL I know what you mean BL.....I've always been paranoid about having to go somewhere in an emergency and not having them perfectly matched!!


That's exactly what my girlfriend says!! We have a friend that is a nurse and she quite often talks about ladies that come in with out matching undies...needless to say my gf is now pedantic about making sure they match - "well, you just never know..."


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Taking bets on if this thread wll beat V's Anal Sex thread.
> 
> Personally i think its a no brainer but who's gonna start the betting? Funniest part is that Vlastan is missing all of this ;D


absofuckinglutely ;D

PS they don't seem to change colour much do they?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nude one in the house ;D  ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I have a feeling that gratis means free or complimentary.
This could be a hotel, not a salon.

Does anyone speak Espanol?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BL:

You're right, Gratis does mean free. You've just reminded me where i saw the word recently. Why do you think it maybe a hotel?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Next please ;D ;D ;D ;D 8) 8)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Whats that? :-X
oh my gawd, put ya knickers on, the boys can see your bits!

BL


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Gratis does mean free and I guess that how they entice these women onto the net. They must see the cameras but as the sunbed doesn't cost them anything....wot the hell! And great work I say!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

And you mean ALL the bits   ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Techies.

Is it possible to capture the live pictures as jpegs? : : I ahve a friend who may be interested


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well I was thinking if there was a sign in a salon saying free sunbed you've think " hey hidden camera, no chance"
Gratis sunbed in a nice (?) hotel, why not , get me kit off.

see what I mean 
BL
x


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm convinced that the girls do not know about the webcam : and that the gratis reference relates to towels, cream or goggles etc or as Lisa says, maybe its a hotel.

Can't imagine a few of the women that have visited would want the world to see there fat arses without making any effort to cover their faces. Also why are most of them wearing bottoms but a couple have been in the buff?


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

GaryC
ALT-PrntScrn will capture the whole screen to the clipboard - then paste it into photoshop, or whatever (even word)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Can't imagine a few of the women that have visited would want the world to see there fat arses without making any effort to cover their faces. Also why are most of them wearing bottoms but a couple have been in the buff?


True, I can't decide whether I'd cover my butt or my face, though  tee hee
BL


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> GaryC
> ALT-PrntScrn will capture the whole screen to the clipboard - then paste it into photoshop, or whatever (even word)


Righto - i'm thinking of saving some for the mighty Vlastan


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Righto - i'm thinking of saving some for the mighty Vlastan


yeah right  ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

> Also why are most of them wearing bottoms but a couple have been in the buff?


Personally I can't see the point of going on a sunbed with your knickers on as you just end up with white lines everywhere! :-[ Although this has kinda changed my mind now. I think next time I go I'll wear some shorts with 'hello TT forum' written on my bum! LOL


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I would not cover anything and neither should you Lisa  ;D

Paula: *LOL*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Do you REALLY mean "Hello TT Forum" written on your bum or written on your shorts???  If on your bum, please IM me when you take your next sun bed ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Another Nude one in the house  ;D. Could my day get any better than this? ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I wonder if she has any other piercings? Go on girl, uncross those legs for the lads :-*, oh and for Lisa & Paula.

Please tell me i'm not turning into a Vlastan


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You are turning into Vlastan 
BL


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

> I would not cover anything  ;D


LOL that doesn't surprise me....an opportunity for the girlies eh?!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Paula:

Aint that the truth  ;D

Lisa:

No fucking way. Please don't tell me that i'm turning into V  ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

help guys!! all i get, when i click on the link is a grey recangle with a number under it!!! what am i doing wrong? do i need to adjust my setting?

cheers

dev


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Keep refreshing. It does take a while to display.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

If the site gets oveloaded (no idea why it would) then the java applet won't load correctly. Try refreshing the browser, or close and re-open the browser window again.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Worst case, you may have to change your IE settings to allow Java


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Its sad really. It seems that the same people are posting over and over again (like me ;D).

I averted my eyes for the finger sniffing (well.....almost) and managed to pop it on the projector at work during a meeting this afternoon. We left it running in the bottom corner (saw a series of nice bints - cheered the atmosphere up nicely)

As for matching undies - Just don't bother wearing any...............ever.

Bash - the spreader of joy to [COMPANY NAME REMOVED] 8D meetings
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wush I hadn't ticked "check this if you want to be notified etc" ! Never seen so many e-mails on my screen before, ever.
Vlastan No.10593486  Really guys, have you lot never seen a lady before ? ;D ok me included then :-[


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I am thinking if this website survives, it could become the most popular thread on the forum, toppling the might vlastan topic...


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

The webcam site will soon die for one of the following reasons:

Too many people trying to access it at the same time trashing the bandwidth :'(

An official body closes it down; Their ISP, FBI, Interpol, Vlastan :'(

One of the dippy bints finally realises those little camera-looking devices ARE CAMERAS and reports it :'(


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'm pretty sure these people on the sunbeds know what the score is......there appear to be a large yello sign on the side that says gratis.....ie free and I think the yellow notice thats left on the sunbed in between uses is probably a disclaimer, explaining the situation.

I think thats why so may of them keep their panties on or cover their bits and bobs with tissue paper....

mmm...difficult choice free sunbed and be on display on the www or pay? ??? ;D 

Also I would have thought anyone that spotted a camera in their tanning booth would suss something wasn't quite right!

IMHO ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Just looked at the page source code and tracked it back to this page:

***WARNING** VERY ADULT CONTENT*
http://www.fundorado.de/free/cams/index.html

As you can see the cams are usually pay-to-view but I guess it must have pretty poor security and someone has leaked the URL.... Pretty cool though  ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

8)

oh man... spend a day out of the office ..... and look what i miss !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Did i miss anything really exciting last night?  ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

You didn't miss a thing Paul 
Still there is allways today  Looks like both cameras are working again although i think this will change as soon as some tasty girl gets her kit off ;D ;D ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Honey in the house  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Honey in the house  ;D


Damn. Can't get on.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure the current occupier of the sunbed is a ladyboy . Please someone check quickly


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Its got big man hands, huge feet, weird tits and a receding hairline . I need confirmation.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

YIKES!  see what you mean Paul....

very dodgy.

Damian


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

Pie in the oven right now  !!!

Best link I ever saw ha ha ha !!!

Cheers


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

What is she putting on herself?

Or HE!!! Does look like a ladyboy to me too.


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

I must agree it`s a crappy looking "almost like" gal... :-/ with all the beauty crowding this country

Hope next one is not so bad....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Big dilemma in the office now. The girls reckon its a bird and the guys reckon its a bloke.

No idea how that works?


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

There is now someone in the room wearing combat trousers


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

I do hope Thursdays isn't unisex day


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

That was him/her getting dressed & leaving  Then a cleaner came in to give the sunbed the once over possibly because the last visitor looked like they could have been a chick with a dick. :


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

Paul,

I have to say that you seem to be developing a worrying fixation with this site... 

There is help available out there.. seek it now, while there's still time!!!


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Help ??? ???

I can't see anything apart from this message

If you were using a Java-enabled browser, 
you would see a continuously updated image. 
Click Reload/Refresh for a new snapshot!

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

I think this whole thread is a big red herring.
I changed all my plans today to spend the day in the office, with the laptop angled away from prying eyes. 
So far nothing


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

There are two birds in there   

Dressed and talking :-/


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

I think she just moved the head cam as its now pointing up


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

There are 2 women in the room together, but the blonde on the bed right now has accidently moved one of the cameras   

Can't be fixated as it was ages ago when i last looked, at least 30 minutes.


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

I can make out a David Beckham through her panties ;D


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok, I take it back, this is the real deal, 
most impressive, it looks like I may have to re-arrange more days


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

no fair.... the link doesn't work at my office !

quick ! some one call IT to disable all of the www safety protocols...!


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

the two birds - they were nice - definately lesbian tendencies (or here's hoping!!)

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

ANOTHER ONE!!!!!

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

I kinda figured that some of you guys have been here that long that you might want refreshments!!!
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/pjsttr/roller_.gif


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

that's not right - at least have the manners to get your bubblies out.......

Bash - disappiontedly
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am positive the visitor on the table was there this morning, I think they are re-running the tape, I want my money back ( I did try to leave a deposit!)


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

It seems to have died


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

What the hell is the current girl doing ? She has her panties partly pulled down.

Must be some strange girls in Madrid. I think i need to book myself a little package holiday ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The current whale was in yesterday, i'm sure?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Thought they were german from the website address (gratis-solarium.de).


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Andyman I think your right

Someone has discovered a backdoor


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Vlastan again huh?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Still at it then boys , hows it been today?
BL
x


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lisa:

I'm sure none of the guys here have the slightest idea what you're talking about  ;D

Am i right Gents??  ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

my god, look now!! (apparently)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you look now she's on the phone...............to me ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I think NuTTs you'll find that shes actually on the phone to me  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

UURRGGHH. Actually I'm on the phone to you.  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

PS when I asked if you take it up the A$$, I REALLY didn't know it was you :-/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

No problem mate.

Where the fuck is Vlastan when you need him? We're gonna wipe out his record for posts with this one i believe ;D


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Babe on there now with NO KNICKERS !!!!!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

FINALLY... my PC can access the site ....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You guys are now in Vlastan terrority.  Please place both hands on the desk in front of you. YOU TOO ARE BEING WATCHED.  
BL 
x


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

What a great site!! (in more ways than one).

Blonde
Shaven haven mean anything to anyone?

:-X


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

FULL FRONTAL ;D FULL FRONTAL ;D FULL FRONTAL ;D FULL FRONTAL ;D FULL FRONTAL ;D FULL FRONTAL ;D FULL FRONTAL ;D FULL FRONTAL ;D

: : :

Apparently.


----------



## StunTTman (May 7, 2002)

Boys & Girls

This is actually a Dutch site - the cameras are the same ones as per this link - courtesy of the EVO forum about 4 weeks ago....

http://www.gratanovitas.nl/gasten.html
Stunters
(Tidy bird on there right now, in the buff)


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

I must be the only one on this thread not to have seen someone. I can't look at this at work and when I've got home there's no-one there!!!

Come on Saturday!!!

Jeeez I sound sad (  )

Jeeez I just used the word Jeeez

Think I may need to get out more...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

Excuse the bad english - I ain't got no brains innit


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Fer Christsake.

You are like a bunch of schoolboys (and I'd wager a schoolgirl or two amongst you also - no comments children please). Its like you have never seen NAKID chicks before. Sad sad sad.

(bet someone out there has Spanked their monkey)

It disgraceful and unless some girl unwittingly decides up the interest by 'fingering their fudge' I refuse to watch anymore.

Well.....

.....I might just keep it tuned in (just in case). You know........for research.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS someone did sniff their finger yesterday - looked promising for a moment

PPS I find that UK time 2 - 4.30pm is the best...........purely for research, you understand.


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

Babe on bed Â ;D or so I've been told :-[


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

There is indeed ;D ;D ;D


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

oh my................

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

Now thatÂ´s some early Friday entertainment.. getting prepped for tonightÂ´s boozin & dancin ....the little sl*ut.... canÂ´t see this anymore 

Maybe a little more but just to learn like Bash said ;D

Cheers


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

ahhhhh.........but remember

HE WHO INCREASES KNOWLEDGE ALSO INCREASES SORROW

- The Bible

Bash - bordering on devine and holy
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## reavil (May 7, 2002)

One of my mates once shagged his girlfriend in a sport centre Solarium, we can only hope :


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Check it out - now


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Coincidently on my very first viewing (yes really!!) I think I may have seen the beginning of the end.

She was on her mobile so it looks like she was tipped off.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/scotty/sussed.jpg


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

That may well have fucked it then


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What have I told you all about keeping your heads down and shutting up. I told you she'd see us all. Now you've blown it all for everyone. :-/  ;D


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Its always the mingers who ruin it for everyone.

Either she's got a stud through her bottom lip or she's got a humungous zit.

Bash - what the hell are wee going to do now (its like the end of The Truman Show - we sit confused looking at our screens wondering what to watch now)

www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Don't panic!!! the camera's still working 

How ironic eh?? someone's watching the web cam - thinks "oh - I know her" and calls her on the mobile!!


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

ThereÂ´s some big Ta tas right now on TV....I mean Net TV 

She must exercise also....

Not many people on here today, the server doesnÂ´t crash anymore he he he !

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2002)

oh yea... ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sorry chaps....but this is boring!!!

I am still in Greece in a very nice location by the beach. And I see REAL birds lying on the beach. Not many exposed tits though...it is a posh place here! For tits you have to go to Zante...I nicknamed this place Laganas titland!! They come by the ton and I have evidence (video and pics to prove it). Lots of English birds there...here is it is more German people.

I am trying to look as dark as Wak by the time I am back in the UK. But as the sun is strong and it is 30 C here I plan to keep my wobbly bits covered!!! 

I will log on again before I get back to England to see if you managed to find any real beach birds...otherwise leave it to me and I will bring you videos back...I will sell them to you all...but I will give you a little sample first!

In Athens I went with a friend to the coolest bar around. Directly located by the beach, open and playing the most fantastic music in the world. Anyone in Athens next Sunday before I fly to England? I can take you out there.

....and I forgot how good the Greek birds look like!! They are all suntaned and simply delicious!!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan
Can you bring me back one of your bubble and squeek girlies for me,i've never had one of those before ;D ;D ;D
Make sure she is not a minger either


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

umm naked girl on there at the mo.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

She's wearing her birthday suit,how considerate of her ;D ;D ;D


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

This chick comes by everyday.... maybe itÂ´s a con just to make us considerate net users to be hooked on re-runs... what do ya think?

ItÂ´s the same big Ta ta girl who came in on the last two days..... maybe sheÂ´s bought or just doesnÂ´t give a sh*t about being on the net.. better for us....

Well mates no wonder this gal goes for a thumbs up no wonder why.. hope she will stop by tomorrow as well.... just keep your hands on the keyboard...

I know I sound nasty but you guys know what I mean better than that ;D

Well keep it up (the posting) and lets keep on breaking the posting record !!!!

Cheers to you all

See you tomorrow

A frantic guest


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

What happened to the spirit of keeping this thread alive while the link lasts..... everybody got tired of watching TT`s during work hours except me ? of course it would be much more fun to watch VlastanÂ´s video or even in flesh at GreeceÂ´s countless beaches but lets keep to the fact that many of us HAVE to work....

Saw one nice chick today , it makes me so peaceful in the office :

Cheers and just keep on posting !


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cameras appear to be playing up a bit today  I'm sure some of the girls have been in before, but the beast count seems to be going down ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

naked beast present


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hello to all from sunny Greece! Lots of sunbeds here with interesting beauties on them!!! Come and see!! ;D


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

Looks like the "TTOC Badge" thread is going to surpass this thread soon enough.... well it was nice while it lasted.... maybe I`ll ask for a couple of them badges too !

Cheers


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Maybe so, but this thread was far more fun at its peak ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Big jubblies on the bed ;D. That ladyboy was in earlier


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

> Looks like the "TTOC Badge" thread is going to surpass this thread soon enough.... well it was nice while it lasted.... maybe I`ll ask for a couple of them badges too !
> 
> Cheers


but only half of Vlastan's "you know what thread" in the flame room ! ;D


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

Indeed ;D the...  topic !

Cheers


----------



## smitten (Aug 1, 2002)

Finally managed to get pictures on the site after days of trying, but, just an empty sunbed!!!

B******ks


----------



## smitten (Aug 1, 2002)

Whoa!!,

I am getting pictures, two nice women on the trot (or that could be beer goggles having their effect!).

But what is with sticking tissues up their growlers???

Are fanny lips extra suseptable to sunburn??


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Brillaint link 

Jae


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

Widespread TV now online .....if u know what I mean


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

back to form.. 8)


----------



## sTTevej (Aug 28, 2002)

Am I the only one who finishes up with a blank screen with two frames? Why oh why?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

naked blonde alert. Well, I had to see what all the fuss was about


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

always a bit of fun & shock !


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I can't believe I've brought this thread to the top..but...

those who were discussing the country this seems to be showing from...I think it could be Finland...

The web address looks Finnish and if you click on the counter below - it links to a Finnish web site.

Have just passed link to guys at work and this is being discussed at length LOL.

My ex was Finnish - don't think she'd be too pleased if she was caught on this though LOL

Damian


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Snaxo,

Why is the yellow label on the top of the bed says Gratis which means free in Spanish then?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Hmmm. Yes very good point V. I had forgotten that aspect.

It would seem that the camera therefore maybe in a Spanish speaking country.....but the 'site' is Finnish?

Not that it really matters of course.....


----------



## StunTTman (May 7, 2002)

Nope, the location is in Holland, as I posted earlier on in this thread.

http://www.gratanovitas.nl/gasten.html

It's all gone quiet when I log on in the evenings these days though :'(


----------

